# limpets



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

So now along with the pond snails I have limpets in my tank.

I found one post on another forum where they mentioned that these things eat plants? Well since ive seen the limpets 2 species of plants in my tank have taken a turn for the worse. Time to go hunting i geuss 

Any suggestions for getting rid of them or is it just the old manual removal deal?


----------

